# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Como saber si un libro es gratuito o no?

## Americo

Hola que tal! 

He encontrado una pagina web donde se ofrece 4 o 5 libros que el autor del blog dice que son gratuitos, coloca los enlaces que te llevan a mega. No se si puedo colocar aqui el link del enlace, pero me gustaria saber si son o no son gratuitos de verdad.

----------


## MagNity

uff, en principio deberían tener alguna anotación sobre la licencia de uso en la primera pagina (creo que iba así). Pero sin saber que libros son ni nada, poco más se puede decir.

----------


## Americo

> uff, en principio deberían tener alguna anotación sobre la licencia de uso en la primera pagina (creo que iba así). Pero sin saber que libros son ni nada, poco más se puede decir.


Los libros son estos:

- Juan Tamariz la enciclopedia del forzaje
- J.B Bobo magia con monedas
- Libro de magia e ilusionismo collecion de 36 libros
- Manolo Talman las dos caras de la magia
- Juan Tamariz los cinco puntos magicos.

Segun el chaval son gratuitos y tiene el enlace de la pagina colocado en su canal de youtube.

----------


## Turko

No son gratuitos.

----------


## MagNity

Como te han dicho, para nada son gratuitos,... los tiene él como gratuitos porque piratea con ellos.

----------


## Americo

Gracias, por la información.

----------

